# Please keep Robbie in your thoughts - *UPDATE* Sadly, Robbie lost the fight



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh wow i am so so sorry you two are in my thoughts! Hope for a quick recovery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ouch ! poor robbie ! wishing a speedy recovery for him !!

my old mare had a bad hock injury from a kick and the vet wanted to euthanize her. 13 years later she is 25 and sound and still be ridden nearly every day =]


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen alot worse..with full recovery. So sorry this happened. Is he able to walk on it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Blush. Will definitely keep Robbie in my prayers. Best of luck for a speedy recovery, and keep us updated!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers coming for a full recovery. Hang in there & hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## WhiskeyCowGirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Sending prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Sending postive thoughts! I'm so sorry for you and Robbie!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

We had a mare who cut about halfway through her left rear fetlock joint. She had surgery, then a cast. The vet said it would very unlikely that she would be ridden again.

Now, a little over a year, she's sound and is being ridden again. Sorry, no pictures to show


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG! Sending positive thoughts to Robbie and you. I have no experience with anything like this and I know you must be terrified. Hang in there. We're all pulling for both of you!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

LOTS of healing thoughts for Robbie and a bunch of {{{hugs}}} for you!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My prayers are with you both Blush. Healing thoughts headed handsome Robbie's way.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes yes, you are both in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Same here!! Prayers and healing thoughts for your poor boy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I am sending healing thoughts to Robbie. I hope everything goes well. He is one of my favorites


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I wish Robbie a speedy recovery!
Sending my thoughts and prayers to the both of you. Keep us updated on him.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Jingles for Robbie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Robbie!


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

Prayers coming your way!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Robbie.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Many prayers sent to you and Robbie - what a sweet boy! Keep up the excellent care you've been giving him, and best wishes to you both


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I am interested in the full story, but I wish the best for you two and hope everything works out! Hopefully a speedy recovery!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

my thoughts are with you and Robbie.
Jan. 5/11 I went down to the barn to find the horse who is 3 and boarded here had degloved his hind leg right to the bone!!! He had been jumping into the round bale feeder and by the looks of the blood that was on the feeder he must have slipped jumping out and his leg went under the metal bar as he jumped! This was not a pretty sight at all!
This was taken the first day it happened at the vets....
http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s576/thunderspark1/11-01-05-05-s.jpg
This was a few days later, we had to clean it twice a day and wrap it. Being in Canada it was like -30C=-22F. He was a good patient and let us clean it without him being a fruit cake jumping around. 
http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s576/thunderspark1/11-01-16-02-s.jpg
That's the bone on the left side, the smooth part......
http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s576/thunderspark1/11-01-14-03-s.jpg
This was also taken during the first month......
http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s576/thunderspark1/11-01-07-01-s.jpg
Luckily he never cut the tendon, we kept him in the corral at night so he would rest and was out with the herd during the day.
By August he was being ridden again (he was 3 when that happened and had just been started the following fall).
There is just an line where I think it gets itchy where he chews at it when he's laying down and the hair isn't growing back but other than that you would never know he had done that!
He's now 4 and has put on so many miles on the trails this past spring/summer/fall........
What does your vet think, is it a good prognosis?


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Here's wishing only the best for you and Robbie. Keep you chin up and stay strong! My prayers are with you.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Hopefully a year from now all Robbie will have is a nasty scar and a story to tell. Good luck.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

My thoughts are with yourself and Robbie. Stay strong. Not much else I can say, but I really hope the best for your poor boy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hope Robbie is better....not a fun time I know but hoping and praying he improves and is sound.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh Blush, I am so sorry to hear that. Sending healing vibes & prayers. Big hugs for you and Roberto!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

So sorry to read this! Sending healing thoughts...for both of you.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Our horse Comanche severed his tendon and had a very large wound.
We used Vetericyn and cleaned it twice a day after the surgery. 

Here is the link to his wound and healing.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/comanches-wound-graphic-pics-beware-71174/

Sending good vibes your way and hope for a fast heal.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope Robbie is doing better....I posted the pics to show you that even worse heals up! Keep us all posted on how he's doing....


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I have not read the whole thread but Please please chek out and even call buddy with doc underwoods horse medicene .. IT WORKS it is amazing has saved me money and I have seen some really terrible cuts heal wonderfully.
Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you guys SOOOOO much for your positive thoughts, vibes, jingles, and prayers.  

Reading through all of your posts have made me so much more hopeful for Robbie and all of your replies are appreciated more than you guys will ever know.  I LOVE hearing all of the "happy ending" stories cause I'm so focused on the negatives haha. 


Buttttt....I do have an update! I think Robbie's feeling the love because he is slowly getting better and it looks like this may have a positive outcome!! 
He so far hasn't gotten an infection in the joint (YAY) and he is putting full weight on his hurt leg.  He's also walking reallllly good considering the wound and the vet's couldn't be happier with the healing/progress he's making. The vet's have also told me how much they love having at the clinic and they all play with him and groom him. He's also causing some havoc with destroying his water buckets and trying to escape his stall...sounds like Robbie to me! Nice to hear my boy is making new friends haha. 
So I do have some more pictures cause I know how much you all like visuals haha. 

Two days ago:










Yesterday when they cut away all of the dead skin and tissue:










HIIIIII!










So...let me out??










So I think the plan is that they are going to do surgery to re-attach the extensor tendon then stitch his leg up and cast it.  He will have that cast for 4-6 weeks and then we go from there. Granted there is no infection - he will make an 80-100% recovery.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so glad he is improving - continued good, healing thoughts for your boy (and more {hugs} for you)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's great news, so happy to hear it!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay Robbie!!!! So glad for the good report - you must be very relieved!! He looks perky and full of mischief. He's quite lucky to have you for a mom, and is such a handsome boy


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

(((jingling furiously)) glad to hear it!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Is he at Moore Equine?

I will be praying for Robbie to have a full recovery.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

WHAT a blessing!! JUST read the post. I think if he continues to improve he'll fully recover. They have a phenominal ability to heal. My QH impaled himself on a wooden fence post--just MISSED his jugular--and he recovered fully. You couldn't even find the wound bc it completely closed up.
Prayers sent for FULL RECOVERY!! What a brave pony!! **hugs**


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

So happy to hear Robbie is healing up......there may be ups and downs with it before he's fully recovered but it looks like he's doing great!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm so relieved since the vet visit, now I don't have to worry so much about him 24/7 haha.  

I guess he's been helping muck his stall- he rips the shavings bag open and flings it all over his stall haha. The vets think he's hilarious! I'm just so happy he's in good spirits through all of this, probably makes dealing with this a lot easier. 

I realllly hoping for a full recovery! The rehab will be long (thank goodness for winter and not show season) but with the proper care, he could return to his 3'6 hunter career. I'm just so thankful I have access to great vet care cause I know so many people don't (or don't want to pay for it). Robbie is my everything so I only want the best care possible for him. And then hopefully he'll have a happy ending!

The vet on his case is the same one that saved him for life-threatening colic 3 years ago haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh and I noticed he's SO bored in his stall and has taken up pacing.  which isn't good for a leg that needs rest! I've gotten him a jolly ball and lickit, any other suggestions of what I can give him to relieve boredom?? He hates being in a stall anyways so being on 3 long months of stall rest is gonna torture him unless I can find something to keep him preoccupied haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am keeping Robbie in my thoughts. He is in really great hands.

When my friend had her super playful gelding on stall rest she put a mirror in his stall. She had it up rather high so he couldn't kick it. It was a plastic like mirror that they use for baby toys and duct taped around the sides.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

blush said:


> Oh and I noticed he's SO bored in his stall and has taken up pacing.  which isn't good for a leg that needs rest! I've gotten him a jolly ball and lickit, any other suggestions of what I can give him to relieve boredom?? He hates being in a stall anyways so being on 3 long months of stall rest is gonna torture him unless I can find something to keep him preoccupied haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Glad to hear he's healing up alright! Maybe try an Uncle Jimmy's hanging ball? Gave one to my gelding after his surgery. Keeps them entertained for a long time but also leaves their face and mane a mess!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

glade to here that Robbie is doing good my prays and thoughts are with you both


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Im so so sorry its taking me so long to see this!!! I feel awful! Im so sorry for your ordeal with Robbie!!!! He will be in my thoughts for sure! He is one of my favorites on HF!!!! So glad to see that he is doing better, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Robbie for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks guys  
I did put a mirror up in his stall and he is very happy looking at himself for half the day haha. He does get some horse patients that stay a day or two beside him so that keeps him way happier too. The vets are saying he's acting a little depressed because he is basically by himself a lot of the time. 

But I do have another update! Guess things are going good still but the most critical part of his recovery is coming up this week. He is going in for surgery to stitch together the cut a bit...however the tendon he severed is gone forever. When he cut it, the tendon started dying off so he will never have a tendon on the front of his leg again. Not sure how I feel about this...I'm told he will preform perfectly fine it's just important to have during the healing process so he wont knuckle over. Anybody know about this? Everything I read says the tendon is either surgically re-attached or it attaches itself haha. I'm scared that they are telling me it's gone!!
So after they stitch it up a bit, they are going to cast it (he keeps opening the wound and such when he flexes his fetlock so it needs to stay closed to close and heal). He has to be under general anesthetic (a scary thing all by itself) so they are worried how he will do when getting up with a cast, not freaking out, not hurting himself, etc. Ughhh so much to worry about now! With his leg in the cast and the joint still exposed, infection is suppppper high. Basically they told me it will be do or die this week...literally. If there are no complications with the cast, it's looking like a really good recovery. If there are complications, he could get really sick really fast and his chances are slim. 
There are just SO many factors that can influence if he'll make it or not - and I'm terrified. I hate waiting and not being able to do anything. Plus he's acting more depressed every day he is alone and not "home". I'm so scared he's not going to fight as hard as he has been. I feel like I'm back at square one and nobody really quite understands how much Robbie means to me. I can't think of ever losing him and now with this whole surgery and cast thing...it's a real possibility. 

Please continue to keep my little baby in your thoughts, he needs it now more than ever. 



Oh! And here's a pic of his cut from the other day. To me it looks freaking nasty, but the vets are saying it's healing and looking good!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am eating lunch, and that looked pretty nasty to me! HOpe you and your horsey find the path to recovery. Sounds like a tough time.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

*winces* Ouchie. Fingers crossed here that all goes well. By the way I LUV his cute face


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Surgery is scary. But remember they do so many of them and do them successfully! Robbie sounds like a real trooper. I have all the faith in the world he will get through this. As for the surgery, it sounds scary, but its not as bad as it sounds. Of course there are always risks, but hes a healthy and fit boy and has a huge group of cheerleaders in his corner.

I am sending lots of healing vibes and prayers Robbies way!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

well from our boarder's horse's injury 1 1/2 yrs. ago, I can tell you that it will look really nasty and then all of a sudden it's like there is skin growing there! Until his surgeries are done I don't think you will see much skin growing.
Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

The very best of luck this week for you and Robbie! How comforting to see some who have been through this and can share their successes - hang in there, be strong, and tell Robbie we're all rooting for him


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

Best of luck


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Good luck to you and Robbie!!! Hope everything goes well, and hope no issues with the cast!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hoping things all go good! I would be scared!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry you are going through this, I have never had anything this bad happen to any of my guys, the worst was when my stallion ripped of half his eye lid and got an eye ulcer which has heald well, said stallion in the year I have had him has been on box rest of 2 months 3 times, the last time a lovely women on facebook who I don't know sent me a treat ball for Ricky for free he loved it even though he was in a tremendus amount of pain and blind in one eye.








This is something I made for him before hand









This is what he did to his eye, this doesn't show how bad it was but you get the picture and it was before the ulcer formed.








This is what it looks like now the white in a scar that will never go coursed be a mistake the vet made but he is 100% better and can see now and a lot of the time I was worried he was going to loose his eye because it was a very nasty ulcer.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I'm alive haha, and so is Robbie.  

SO sorry about disappearing off the face of the earth - Robbie's injury has become rather complicated, school is killing me and finals are coming up. I've had like little to no time to do anything but take care of Robbie, study or work haha. 
But I have TONS of updates for you all. I want to thank everybody again for the kind thoughts and encouragement through all of this, when I was at my weakest you guys were there for me and I love you all. 

Alrightyyy...where to start? Robbie got surgery on his leg at the beginning of November and everything went great. They cleaned out his leg, put some good antibiotics in it and casted him up. He came out of general anesthetic pretty good...did a couple of somersaults and faceplants (which resulted in a gash above his eye haha) but made it up and standing okay! He slowly got used to walking in the cast and after a couple days at the vets, he was a pro.  He knew when to pick it up, how to turn, how to lay down and get up. The vets couldn't be happier.  Also, there was a high risk of infection the first couple days after casting but he showed no sign of discomfort or anything that indicated infection which is awesomeee. Here's a pic of his lovely cast:

Says "OUCH" haha









So he stayed in that cast for the past 3 weeks, brought him home and he was doing fabulous.  SUPER grumpy he was in a stall 24/7 but his leg was holding up well (along with the 3 other good ones haha). Brought him back to the vets last week to take off the cast and put on another one - also to see what was going on inside the cast and what healing has been made. 
His leg is SLOWLY healing. Ugh. The joint is still exposed to the world as the hole through his leg hasn't healed over.  The vets were hoping he would be further along then that but are saying that it's okay and he may just be a slow healer. So another full blown cast was put on - he got knocked out again and recovered this time with no eye injuries haha - and he gets to keep that on for 6 weeks. Here's a pic of his "Xmas cast" haha:










After this cast he has on now we will hopefully get a more temporary cast next time if the healing speeds up. He no longer has an extensor tendon so they are just really worried about his knuckling over if all of the tissue and muscles aren't properly formed/strong enough yet - hence the millions of casts he'll be getting. 

Not quite sure what is going to happen with this, but I'm trying to stay positive and Robbie is fighting strong every day.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

blush said:


> Well I'm alive haha, and so is Robbie.
> 
> SO sorry about disappearing off the face of the earth - Robbie's injury has become rather complicated, school is killing me and finals are coming up. I've had like little to no time to do anything but take care of Robbie, study or work haha.
> But I have TONS of updates for you all. I want to thank everybody again for the kind thoughts and encouragement through all of this, when I was at my weakest you guys were there for me and I love you all.
> ...



Yayy! I was just thinking about Robbie the other day! So glad to hear he is doing well, and that he is home! Sorry to hear that the healing is going slower than expected, but glad he got through surgery, and without any infections! Thats tremendous!! Love the casts, hope things continue to improve for the two of you!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Robbie has the fanciest cast I have ever seen! Wishing him a speedy recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update! Any recent pictures of the patient's darling face?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

So glad to hear your horse is doing so well now. Nice manly cast you chose for him. He might wish to get you back for that later down the road. ha ha Hope he continues to improve quickly.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear he is doing ok! Sometimes it takes longer for healing but he seems to be doing ok by what you say!
Love his xmas cast!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

My prayers are with you and Robbi


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear he is doing okay. Will keep sending healing vibes your way. Give that handsome guy a hug from me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow... He sure is lucky to have someone as dedicated as you!
Sending get well thoughts your way for a quick and full recovery!

PS - When I saw his first cast before reading I did not see the word "ouch" ...LOL


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for all your wonderful comments guys!  

Robbie is doing fabulous, walking like normal with the cast and starting to be more comfortable staying inside 24/7. I take him out for a little walk up and down the barn aisle once a day just to make sure he isn't lame (if he is lame, that equals infection which means he has to be put down) and he is using his hurt leg wonderfully. He doesn't even walk with a limp, I swear he is walking like there is no cast on him at all haha. 

And it looks like he will have his holiday cast on until the first week in January, then he goes back to the vets for another surgery and a "less intense" cast will be put on. It'll be more like an air cast for people rather then the fiberglass one he has now - kind of a transition from a hard cast to stable bandaging.  Hopefully I can decorate his new cast like I have done with his past 2 ones haha. 

WSArabians - Hahahaha, when I posted that pic on facebook my aunt was like "why would you put a swear word on your horse's cast?!" It does say "OUCH" but it definitely doesn't look like it upon first glance...hence why there was no wording on his second cast hahaha. 


I do have some new pictures of little Bobbert for you all! He's being the perfect patient and I can't wait for him to heal and get back to riding. 


...always trying to get food










Took my exam study materials to the barn and taught Robbie statistics!





















Sooo cute


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So glad to hear he is doing well! Give his handsome self some scratches from me.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay Robbie!! What a good boy! And you're being such a fantastic mom


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Very happy to hear Robby is coming along nicely....he sure is a beauty!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yay Robbie! He is so beautiful!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Robbie is a handsome boy
love his color 

Happy he is doing well


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

So glad to hear everything is going good! What a handsome boy. Great job being a great horsie mommy, you seem to be doing everything right!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Great job being a great horsie mommy, you seem to be doing everything right!


Hearing this makes me feel so much better about what Robbie is going through.  
I always think if I'm doing more harm then good...what if he never recovers and he went through all of this for nothing? I can never imagine just giving up but at what point is it a lost cause? Even from the start of this I was (and still am) willing to do whatever I can for him - financially and such - but I always feel so guilty that I can't do more. I can't make him instantly better or promise he will have a good life because of this and it really discourages me because it seems like there might not be an end in sight. 

At the moment, he is doing fabulous and I have high hopes for him so there is NO WAY I'm giving up on him.  I'm just always thinking I can do more...even though I can't haha. 



I have more pictures of the handsome beast tho!! He got his stall decorated for the holidays! 

What are you doing mommy???









Bobbie the reindeer!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks incredibly happy!!!!!!!! Love the reindeer antlers, those are adorable!!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is looking good! Im glad to hear he is doing so well. It honestly takes a very special horse to go through all of this. How is his appetite? Any signs of ulcers from him? Thatd be one of my fears with months of stall rest.

Did i miss the post where you say exactly what happened to him? I looking through this thread again and didnt see anything about his initial injury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to see you two are spending quality time together-he looks adorable. Hope his healing continues to progress well & we have news of a recovery soon.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

uh-oh I can't see the pics


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahahahahahhahaah!!! I know you, Blush!! I tie my big guy, Ronan, near Robbie's stall to tack up. We have met a couple times. 
It just clicked that this thread is about a horse I see 5 days a week. Ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

CLaPorte432 said:


> He is looking good! Im glad to hear he is doing so well. It honestly takes a very special horse to go through all of this. How is his appetite? Any signs of ulcers from him? Thatd be one of my fears with months of stall rest.
> 
> Did i miss the post where you say exactly what happened to him? I looking through this thread again and didnt see anything about his initial injury.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!! 
He is having a pretty tough time with being stalled 24/7 especially since he was an full outside horse before this. During the 4 months of stall rest so far he's had 2 cases of colic (which really isn't bad considering) because he gets so stressed out about being inside. We've put him strictly on soaked hay cubes and bran mash and gatorade in his water so hopefully he doesn't continue to colic.  He's got a couple toys and an Uncle Jimmy's hanging ball which helps with his stress and digestion. My vet doesn't think he has or is developing any ulcers but I will bring that up to her again when he goes into the clinic on Thursday. 
I never did state how this happened as we are taking legal action, so all I can say is that he severed his extsensor tendon down into the fetlock joint. Once everything is a little more settled on the legal end, I can tell you guys what exactly happened - I just don't want everything spilled out onto the internet quite yet haha. And I'm sure you all will be just as enraged as I am about how this injury occured. 


JDI - Hahahahaha. That is too funny! It never clicked with me either so I'm glad one of us is paying attention. At least I know now that another wonderful person is giving little robbie some attention when I'm not there.  He loves it when horses get tied close to him, helps to alleviate some loneliness and boredom. Not quite sure if Mr. Ronan loves Robbie quite as much as Robbie loves him haha. 



And thank you guys for the continued well wishes - Robbie is still hanging in there.  Over Christmas break he was wonderful, he pretty much is fully mobile with the cast (even more than before) and he seems to be acting a little more high-spirited haha. I think he knows now that he's healing.  
He did have another bout of colic however, which was a little more serious than the last time, but he is now recovered from that and eating wet, soggy foods only. His digestive tract is taking quite the beating from this stall rest. 
He's had his cast on now for around 6-7 weeks and he goes back to the clinic on thursday to get it off and see what is underneath. If there is enough healing throughout the leg, he'll get more of an air cast on and can start to be even more mobile. However, if the joint is still exposed and not enough tissue is healed to close the injury, he'll be put in yet another heavy duty cast. Let's hope he is healed enough for the "lighter" cast!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

SmartPak has a really amazing digestive supplement that i had my mare on while on stall rest and recovering from her injury. She was on a pretty long term supply of bute too.

Id look into it for Robbie. Great product...!

Still sending good vibes!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I am sending good vibes for the big guy.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Hahahahahahhahaah!!! I know you, Blush!! I tie my big guy, Ronan, near Robbie's stall to tack up. We have met a couple times.
> It just clicked that this thread is about a horse I see 5 days a week. Ha!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Wow I always wondered if something like this would happen. Glad to know there are 2 people keeping an eye on him!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

BIG UPDATE GUYS!!!!

Once again, I apologize for being MIA haha. School, life and work just gets in the way.  Buuuuut tons of stuff has happened since I last updated at the beginning of the month. All good news which I'm happy to report! 

Robbie got his cast off a couple weeks ago and everything is looking great! His leg is looking great, the hole going into his joint is completely healed over and there is even hair growing over the new skin.  They decided to put a tube cast/splint on his leg so that he could start walking normally again. His first steps without the cast were amusing to watch haha - poor Robbie was certain he did NOT have a leg anymore so he hopped around for a bit. He stayed overnight at the vet's to get somewhat used to his "new leg" before we trailered him home (in the cast his toe was pointed down so he was basically walking on his tippy toe and now with the new tube cast/splint he is forced to use it like a normal leg).

Cutting & prying the cast off












When his leg first came out!












His new tube cast/splint












In his stall back home safe & sound!










So the plan was to have this tube on for 2 weeks with STRICT stall rest - no walking at all - then put on a heavy bandage with a splint for 2 weeks with walking lightly - up and down the barn aisle once - then just heavy bandaging with a corrective show and go from there. Sounds good right? Well the first night Robbie had his new cast/splint on, he chewed the lower half of it apart and then proceeded to chew apart his leg. I guess he had some cast sores on his heel that the new tube was rubbing and didn't like that at all = let's chew off the expensive cast! ...so the vet was called in the am when the barn hand saw blood and a half destroyed cast and proceeded to take off the entire cast and just put on a splint with heavy bandages. She also treated the cast sores and Robbie seemed 10x happier with that. He wouldn't even stand on his leg when he had the tube on and by the afternoon he was walking better already. 

After the vet cleaned it up (you can kind of see the heel sores if you look closely haha)









New splint!










Since he's had on the new splint, he's been making leaps and bounds in his walking progress.  He can walk, turn, etc pretty soundly and the vet came out this past monday to check his progress. He walked 90% sound down the aisle without any splint or bandage or support. I couldn't have been happier.  I seriously almost cried when I saw Robbie walk just about normal considering everything that has happened. Right now he picks up his leg a bit higher in order to flip his toe up but I honestly think that he will be 100% sound by the end of this and nobody would know what has happened if there wasn't a lovely scar to remind us haha. 


Now I get to walk him lightly for the next couple of weeks until his splint can come off. So riding him again may not be too far away!  I promise I will get a video of him walking now for you guys to see. I just can't get over how far my boy has come.  And I couldn't be more happy!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So happy to hear how well he's doing!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

This update just brought tears to my eyes! I am so happy to read he is doing so well. What a little stinker chewing the cast. Boys I tell ya!

This has been such a roller coaster for you. The end result is looking so promising. I can only imagine your excitement!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

So glad to hear the good news look forward to video. Boys can be such brats. Hunter keeps chewing his wraps off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Yay for Robbie!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Absolutely love this picture!

So glad to hear hes doing well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay Roberto! So glad to hear he's doing well, even if he was ornery and ate his cast :wink:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

That is awesome! Way to go Robbie!!! Im so glad that all is going well!!!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

We're rooting for you, Robbie!! Get better, and _no more mischief_, young man!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so glad Robbie is better. OMG can't even imagine what you have been through.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!  I've been so happy this past week because of the good news with him - I'm so glad I can share my excitement with you guys! 


Ughhh but I do have some not good but not bad news to report. Unfortunately Robbie cannot heed the advice of *everyone* and stay out of trouble..he broke his splint while preforming some stall acrobatics. :evil:
I guess they were bringing in the horses and Robbie decided to have a little "fun" in his stall to show his excitement about having some company inside. He not only reared up but gave a nice little buck in his stall. It's a good thing I wasn't there or I may have killed him haha. He snapped the splint but thankfully was 100% sound after all the shenanigans he pulled. The girl who looks after him when I'm not there took off the splint, changed his bandage and duct taped the crap out of the broken splint to use it temporarily until the vet came. She did a marvelous job! She said his leg was absolutely fine, he was happy as ever and walked like normal. Grrrrrrrr. If it's not one thing with him, it's another!!

Here's the fixed splint (looks great eh?!):











The vet came out the next day with a new splint and to check him over to make sure his boyish stupidity didn't hurt him further. Good news is that he's just fine.  He's continuing to heal up nicely and hopefully next monday the splint will come off and he can start actually hand walking!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Boys..... 

Glad to hear his fun time didn't injure him any further!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

So happy to hear about all this good progress!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh and for some reason all of the original pictures of the injury got deleted off my thread? So I'll re-post so everyone can see what this started out as. 

So this was the original injury 5 months ago. Yummy huh?
And that completely severed the extensor tendon, opened up right down into the joint - the vet could put her fingers right into the fetlock joint. 




















A couple days later after cleaning, cutting, etc.










A couple more days after before they cut out the infected tissue, proud flesh, etc.










A couple more days later (he was in the horsie hospital forever haha)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

poor guy!!! That is nasty looking!!!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Me gots another updateeee! 

Robbie is doing fantastic, splint is off and he is being hand walked more and more every day!

We had a little "incident" last week...went for a walk in the arena (per vet's orders) and Robbie decided to run away. He broke free, ripped around the arena, gave a little buck and then stopped and waited for us to go get him and put him back in his stall. Normally, I would've been ****ed (not to mention probably had a heart attack) but he decided to do all of these shenanigans *100% SOUND*. I think that was his way of telling us we are "protecting" him too much because after his escape, he's been soooo much happier and calmer haha. 
But we called the vet out right after he played in the arena to check him over and everything is going great. He's healing faster than anyone would've thought, the cut is completely healed with skin and hair growing over it.  So she said the splint could come off and just to keep the leg bandaged with no bows and standing wraps. We are also allowed to hand walk him 3x a day, 2 laps around the arena. He is so happy now he gets to go on daily "adventures" haha. 

Soooooo...next week the bandages come off during the day and back on during night so he can get used to having no support on that leg. And then *hopefully* he'll be outside in a small stall/paddock March 1st.  YAY!! Once he's been outside for a while, I can start riding him at a walk. I can't wait!!


Now pictures haha.

lemme outtt









hellooooo? friend?









Oh I'll be pretty then. 











AND I HAVE A VIDEO!!!
Nothing too exciting as he's just walking  but at the start of all this I never would have thought he's walk again.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful news!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's great news! It's amazing how far he's come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks guys!! I can't believe how long this has gone on for...I forget what it feels like to ride haha.

Got another update though! It's nothing too big but tomorrow (March 1st) Robbie gets to start going outside during the day for turnout! Yayyy! Finally he can stop causing trouble, escaping and driving himself crazy!! He only gets to go out for a couple hours in a REALLY small paddock but it's better than sitting in a stall.  
He's also been awesome for hand-walking 3x a day, still super sound and his "spark" is definitely coming back (not like it was really gone but he was definitely depressed there for a while haha). His leg is no longer wrapped during the day and everything looks greeat - no sign of buckling over! Hopefully he won't do anything stupid for his first turnout tomorrow and he can start being a horse again. 


Oh, and if everything goes according to plan...he gets to be ridden in 3 weeks.  yayyyyy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

blush said:


> thanks guys!! I can't believe how long this has gone on for...I forget what it feels like to ride haha.
> 
> Got another update though! It's nothing too big but tomorrow (March 1st) Robbie gets to start going outside during the day for turnout! Yayyy! Finally he can stop causing trouble, escaping and driving himself crazy!! He only gets to go out for a couple hours in a REALLY small paddock but it's better than sitting in a stall.
> He's also been awesome for hand-walking 3x a day, still super sound and his "spark" is definitely coming back (not like it was really gone but he was definitely depressed there for a while haha). His leg is no longer wrapped during the day and everything looks greeat - no sign of buckling over! Hopefully he won't do anything stupid for his first turnout tomorrow and he can start being a horse again.
> ...



AWESOME!!! OMG I am so excited for you!!! Yay Robbie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay Robbie! Have_ lots_ of fun outside tomorrow, and be a good boy!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

That is fantastic news. He is such a beautiful horse. Glad he is good for hand walking. Hunter is a brat and was rearing etc. I think he is immune to ace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Blush - fantastic news  I popped in to say hi tonight... And I realized his window was wide open! Silly boy!! His leg looks fantastic, it was wonderful seeing him without wraps on. Very encouraging!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Subbing* So pleased for you with his progress


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

blush said:


> hellooooo? friend?


For some reason I just couldn't stop laughing at this, as it so perfectly captures what the poor guy is thinking. I just love him, he is truly my dream horse, and I have been so happy to follow his improvements on here. Sending good thoughts for continued recovery!


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

I'm so glad to see how much better he's doing!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy to hear that he has healed up well and so quickly. I hope he enjoys his time out in the paddock & that you can start slowly getting him back to riding later this month.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Blush - fantastic news  I popped in to say hi tonight... And I realized his window was wide open! Silly boy!! His leg looks fantastic, it was wonderful seeing him without wraps on. Very encouraging!!


Awe THANK YOU!! 
He always loves attention haha, so any visiting does wonders for his mood.  Oh jeez, I think he's found a way to open it himself...nobody opened it for him and other times I find it wide open. Silly silly horse haha. 



I'm *VERY* happy to report that he got turned out in his little paddock outside today...and was amazing!! He *calmly* walked around to sniff the new place out, did a little trot and snort and happily ate his breakfast.  His paddock is right also beside all of his old field buddies so he is beyond happy to see them! And they were alllll over him haha. Robbie and his boyfriend (a bay TB named Euro that was in the field with him) made out for a good 15 mins and then he said hello to his other friends. It was so cute, Euro was prancing around all like "DUDEEEE. I THOUGHT YOU DIED." :lol: Honestly, after all the crap he has done lately I could not have been happier how wonderful he was. I was legit having a heart attack just waiting for him to lose his mind haha. But he was an angel and I think he will heal 10x faster and be in a much better mood now that he can go outside, walk around and* be a horse again*. 
The only sucky thing is that if it snows a lot, gets icy or sloppy/slippery, he doesn't get to go outside. We just can't risk him slipping or doing something stupid...like I know he would haha. 

So today I let him have his fun outside and then brought him in to change his bandages and give him a good grooming/clipping/making him look presentable haha. Which means I got some more peektures for you all! Yayyy!


Outside after he got settled










After his good groom, he looks like a sunken-in skeleton.  Poor guy has no muscle and looks like a rescue case haha. It doesn't help he lost like 300 pounds. 



















His leg!!




































And his heel sores still healing from the cast.










...just have to brag about my amazing wrap job. Legit haven't done this more perfectly than today haha.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just came in from out back (p.m. spoiling haha).... So glad to catch this. Robbie looks soooo happy outside! So awesome. What a landmark day! He appears to have been_ very good boy who loved every minute!_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Just wanted to update that Robbie has been put to sleep.

I'm just devastated.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What:shock:

Oh I am so so sorry, I have been watching off and on and he was doing so well, that is awful, huge condolences.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

oh no! I am so sorry to hear this! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh no!! What happened? I'm so SO SO sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh Blush I'm so sorry, I too have been watching this from the start and was amazed at what Robbie had come back from.

*Hugs* and thinking of you in such a hard time xx


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry. I have been following your thread and hoping for good news. Such a beautiful horse. It looked like he was improving so much!


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

Oh, blush... I'm so incredibly sorry. 

What happened? It seemed like he was doing so much better. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG! I am so sorry to hear this. Please if you can, tell us what happened? He was doing so well.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh my gosh! im soo sorry!

I thought he was doing better and healing up well?


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am soo sorry! :.( I pray God will give you peace and rest tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm in complete shock... He was doing so well and seemed to be healing nicely. What happened to make it a turn for the worse?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Robbie, Rest in Peace!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What?!?! Oh my god I am so very very sorry!! Oh my gosh...


----------



## sunset878 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh my God! How sad, he was coming along so well. When you are ready can you please tell us what happened. I cried when I read this, so,so sorry.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. How devastating.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What?! OMG! He was doing so well!! What happened?! OMG I am so sorry. This is heart breaking. Big hugs your way.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i am so so sorry for your loss, i know what a big part of your life he was. hang in there and know that you did your best for him.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh blush, I am so so sorry. There is nothing anyone can say to ease your pain or make it better but know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Big hugs. 

Somewhere, somewhere
In time's own space,
There must be some sweet pastured place....
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow,
Some paradise where horses go.
For by the love that guides my pen,
I know great horses live again.

Rest In Peace Robbie.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So incredibly sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh geeze .. I'm so sorry. Words can't fix this but you did an amazing job with him. May your heart ease with time.

RIP Robbie.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am so, so sorry!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved horse. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't believe it. I am so devastated for you. He was a gorgeous, gorgeous boy, and you gave us such a glimpse into his incredible personality through this thread. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry, stay strong in this moment.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Tears falling here...He was a sweet, beautiful boy, and the luckiest horse in the world to have you for a mom. Prayers for peace and hugs sent your way.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Tears falling here...He was a sweet, beautiful boy, and the luckiest horse in the world to have you for a mom. Prayers for peace and hugs sent your way.


I know what you mean. I've been sitting here sobbing like a baby. I felt gutted when I saw the updated thread title. I can't even imagine how blush is feeling right now. Such a tragic unexpected turn


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I felt gutted when I saw the updated thread title. I can't even imagine how blush is feeling right now. Such a tragic unexpected turn


Same here. 

I am so sorry, blush. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

): So sorry, Blush..


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss  Especially after such a successful beginning to his rehab. He is such a beautiful boy and I think we will all miss him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest condolences, blush. So very sorry to hear about Robbie.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Blush, I can't even begin to fathom what you're going through right now. I'm sitting here in absolute shock, and I don't even know him! Please fill us in when you feel up to it, but don't feel obligated to recount it until your ready. 

(((Hugs)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, blush, how devastating. I can't believe it.

I adored Robbie and thought he had serious potential as show hunter, I loved it when you posted photos of him. What a loss.

Please, when you feel up to it, let us know what happened. So sorry.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm really sorry this happened but you can be assured that you made every effort to save this horse and you gave him every option that you could. I'm sorry.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear this. 
I had watched this thread and was sure he was going to recover. 
As someone going through something similiar, I understand how incredibly painful it is - like someone ripped your heart and dreams right out of you. 
You fought and tried so hard, and unfortunately that's all we can do, even when mother nature has a different plan. 

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words, support and condolences. 

I'm still in shock. I feel numb to everything right now. I went through the worst day of my life yesterday and I still can't catch my breath. 


Basically what happened is that we think he kicked his stall wall yesterday morning. His leg broke open again, right back to the original injury 6 months ago. Everything that "healed" was gone and the vet could put her fingers right into the opening and touch the fetlock joint and cannon bone. Everything we had worked so hard for was just gone. 
We got another vet from a difference practice to give a second opinion. He was amazed at his progress but told us that he should be PTS. We could do surgery, casting, stall rest, etc all over again and he could be a semi-sound pasture pet *at best*. His fetlock would have to be fused together and he would always be lame and in pain. He would never run or live a normal life again. I couldn't put him through that so he was put down. 


I was lucky enough to say goodbye but it doesn't really matter when my heart is ripped out of my chest.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm terribly sorry, hun. You did the right thing, though. It's hard to see now...but you will realize. I do not know you, but I can tell you are a great caretaker.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

They are so fragile. So sorry you had to let him go.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That is absolutely tragic  I'm so sorry for your loss! You did your best and Robbie knows it.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry hun. Its never easy letting an animal go, but im sure he knew you did your best for him and always had his best interests at heart.


Hopefully someday down the road, when his loss hurts a little less you can find another partner to help finish healing the hole in your heart left by this beautiful boy.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh wow... I am stunned. I can't believe it was just like that. Kicking his stall opened the entire thing. It just seems so unreal. I wish I could just reach through the screen and give you a huge hug right now. I am so sorry. I'm in tears for you. There are no words that could ever help. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG Blush I am so very sorry for your loss. you and robbie had a wonderful bond . Know he is not in Pain anymore and you did do what was best for him. My thoughts and prayers are with you for support and ease of comforting your broken heart.


blush said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, support and condolences.
> 
> I'm still in shock. I feel numb to everything right now. I went through the worst day of my life yesterday and I still can't catch my breath.
> 
> ...


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, blush.

My heart breaks for you. 

Of course you did the right thing, but oh! After all the time, diligence, hard work and care, to then have it come to this. 

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I , too , am so sorry for your loss. What a terrible heartbreak. Thank you for sharing with us the details of your story and all. We are here for you.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

blush said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, support and condolences.
> 
> I'm still in shock. I feel numb to everything right now. I went through the worst day of my life yesterday and I still can't catch my breath.
> 
> ...


Praying you can heal. So sorry this happened, when found out yesterday my heart just broke. He had one of the best personalities I have ever met, always a sweet boy. Think of him healthy and running and playing around and being the dork of a horse he always was. Prayers for you to be able to heal, I know he will always be at your side no matter what you choose to do moving forward.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I am absolutely gutted to hear this, even though I have no personal connections to either horse or rider. I, like others on the forum, have seen many pictures and stories of Robbie and appreciated his talent and beauty. I felt horrible when I saw the original post about his injury and cheered from the way, way sidelines when he began to improve. And now, hearing this... I'm so sad for you. I hope you may find some moment of peace and rest.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just read your update as to what happened, that is just so cruel of life, you worked so hard and brought him so far, it is so so unfair that this happened.

It sounds like there was simply no choice for you, what else could you do.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been reading along with your story and was so devastated when I saw your update... I wish you strength and support during this difficult time.  Your boy was so fortunate to share his life with you.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss, my thoughts & prayers are with you. XOXO


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, sitting here at work tearing up with everyone else here. I'm SO sorry Blush. I know how hard it can be, experiencing it for myself as well. HUGS and PRAYERS to you.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so shocked to hear of this tragedy-he was doing so well! I'm in tears also. You were so diligent in taking care of him and doing everything possible to get him well. So so sorry you had to make this heart-breaking decision, but it was his best option, knowing he would not be sound again. Thank you for being such a shining example of what a good horse Mom is and does. Robbie touched a lot of hearts & we all feel your pain. A big cyber hug to you. RIP Robbie.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of Robbie's loss after all that he came though
my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I am so sorry, Blush. There are no words. I am heartbroken for you. 

JDI, if you run into Blush, please give her a hug from me. From everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's bad enough to lose a horse, but to lose one after him making such a miraculous recovery is just utterly devastating :'(


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

so sorry for you loss. sending Huggs


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my, so sorry to hear this......:-(


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> I am so sorry, Blush. There are no words. I am heartbroken for you.
> 
> JDI, if you run into Blush, please give her a hug from me. From everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Blush, the biggest and most loving group hug coming from us all. We're crying with you, and we're here.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Im sorry you had to do this, but you should take some comfort in knowing that you did the best thing for him


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

ugh, i'm absolutely sick inside. Your wonderful, beautiful boy. Such a terrible loss.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :-( Many (((Hugs)))


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am also in shock to hear this. Blush, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. Just know that you were an amazing horse mom and you did everything you could for him. He had a great life with you!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry. I wish I could say something that would make you feel even slightly better, but after losing my own horse, I know there isn't much someone can say that will take away the raw pain of it. I lost Indie nearly five months ago, yet I ended up crying last night after my riding lesson. Just remember that you made the best decision and he appreciated everything you've ever done for him, and that he'll always be with you. I'm so sorry, he was an incredibly handsome horse and very well loved, which was clearly mutual between you two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Atleast he is happy and out of pain. He will always be looking out for you


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness I am so very very sorry for your loss. I am sending the biggest hugs possible.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss as the others have said. Having come so far to lose it all sometimes feels like a waste of energy, but you know Robbie loved you for every ounce of love you exerted in his healing process. THAT is never wasted energy.

I'm a firm believer in people and things that are lost to us now are only so we can make room for the next best part of our life. I hope this meets you with the understanding that Robbie may have known that there is another best coming in your life and he needed to make room for it.

My condolences all the same during your grieving time.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh dear blush, after all you went through. I am in shock and sitting here at work crying for you. Your Robbie was a beautiful horse. Hugs to you my dear.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

*Thank you all so very much.* I honestly love each and every one of you. I would never imagine that people who I don't even really know would be so compassionate, supportive and caring. I can't thank you guys enough. <3

Even though it's been a couple days, the pain is still as strong as ever. I can't close my eyes without seeing him and then I just lose it. People try and talk to me about him but I can't even handle hearing his name let alone thinking about everything. I know I should be thankful for the time I did get to spend with him and to look back on the happy memories. But all I can remember is saying goodbye to him and walking away from that trailer. 

I know losing a pet, partner and best friend is tough but it's even more heartbreaking when all of this could have been avoided. When I have enough strength I will tell you guys the whole story - how this all happened in the first place. Right now it's just too painful and I get way too mad to even think about it. But I promise you guys will get the full story and I promise knowing everything will make you guys understand even more how infuriating and senseless this loss is for me. 

My friends, family and entire horse community have banded together to comfort me. I didn't realize how many lives Robbie touched and how many people are saddened by his death. He really wasn't just a horse or a pet: he was a little 5 year old boy trapped inside the body of a gorgeous grey. His personality, quirks and talent really made him memorable to everyone who met him and it hurts so much more that he was so innocent in all of this. His future was so promising and it's a tragedy that he was only with me for 4 short years. 

I never want to forget him but right now all I want to do is forget him (if that makes any sense whatsoever). I've also decided that I want to get something so that I can always have him with me. A friend of mine suggested jewelry made of horse hair. I searched the web and found 2 bracelets I really like. Has anybody gotten custom horse hair jewelry? Any companies you've used that you really like or disliked? Or any other things I can do to remember him? I'm open to any and all suggestions you guys have, I *really* appreciate it.


These are the two bracelets I like:










And this one would be engraved (with what not sure)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, blush I am so so so sorry to hear this! I am literally heartbroken for you! (((Hugs))) to you! Cant even begin to imagine what you must be going through! Again, Im so sorry to hear this!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

When my friend's horse died recently a bunch of us pitched in to get a horse hair bracelet made for her from her mare's tail. She really loves it.
I didn't do the actual ordering so I don't know the company, sorry. But it is a great way to keep your horse there with you! 

Still thinking of you and Robbie <3 I had to put down a family pet horse almost 10 years ago (on my birthday too) and it still hurts to think about him but I know that what we did was best for him. I'm dreading ever having to make that decision again but these horses are just so fragile!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Please take all the time you need before talking more about him, and talk about him as often as you wish. In time you may want to share cute/funny things he used to do, or an awesome moment you had.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

blush said:


> *Thank you all so very much.* I honestly love each and every one of you. I would never imagine that people who I don't even really know would be so compassionate, supportive and caring. I can't thank you guys enough. <3
> 
> Even though it's been a couple days, the pain is still as strong as ever. I can't close my eyes without seeing him and then I just lose it. People try and talk to me about him but I can't even handle hearing his name let alone thinking about everything. I know I should be thankful for the time I did get to spend with him and to look back on the happy memories. But all I can remember is saying goodbye to him and walking away from that trailer.
> 
> ...


I'm getting a bracelet made from all 3 of my horses tails from here Tangled Tails She was at the world horse expo in Harrisburg PA and I brought my horses hair with me. I haven't gotten it yet, she said 6-8 weeks but I saw a lot of the samples of her work and they were really impressive.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

blush if you would like I can share the story for you.

I am having a horse hair bracelet done with brat mares tail. A woman at my barn makes them. If you want to send me his hair I can have her make one for you. I will pm you a sample of what she has done so you can see. She does beautiful work.

You are still in my thoughts and prayers <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Such a tragic end to a beautiful horse! I am terribly sorry, my deepest condolences go to you.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

So sad to hear about Robbie  .

I had a beautiful pair of earrings made from tail hair from my three horses by an artist who lives in the same town as I do. If you google 'blessings in nature horse hair' you will come up with her facebook page.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

blush said:


> I know I should be thankful for the time I did get to spend with him and to look back on the happy memories.


It's too soon yet, but you will feel like this given time. 

I can't help with the bracelets, I've never had one made. I like the one with the engraving though, how about his name, or a phrase, like 'always with you' or something like that?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Those are pretty. I like these really well and if I ever have one done it will be by her...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my god I'm so sorry D: it's so unfair!

Only the best are taken from us before their time. I know that doesn't make the pain any less but you will in time be able to look back and remember the good times, not just the pain. The pain may never fully go away, but you will get stronger, and it will get less. Time heals all wounds.

We all are here for you.

Having a bracelet made from his hair is a wonderful idea, I will be having one made from each of my horses' hair [I want Magic's mane because it has all the pretty colours in it but that may not be long enough] when I have some spare money because I know that the last time I lost a horse it wasn't until months later that I even thought about wanting some of his hair for a bracelet or a pendant [I've seen them made into necklaces so that's an option for shorter tails or for mane hair].

It's two years now since I lost Latte and I still think of him often but I remember him fondly, the pain is gone or at least almost gone. The videos I have of us together are hard to watch because it's embarrassing how bad of a rider I was, not because it's hard to watch him and know I'll never see him in person again.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> It's two years now since I lost Latte and I still think of him often but I remember him fondly, the pain is gone or at least almost gone. The videos I have of us together are hard to watch because it's embarrassing how bad of a rider I was, not because it's hard to watch him and know I'll never see him in person again.


That's good BEP, my mare Bubbles passed away 2 years ago this april in my arms and I have some of her tail and mane but I still find it hard to even look at it or touch it because it reminds me of that day watching her fade in my arms, and that really hurts. I haven't gotten it made into anything yet but I will one day.
Everybody grieves differently though, and apparently my grief takes a lot longer than some.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> That's good BEP, my mare Bubbles passed away 2 years ago this april in my arms and I have some of her tail and mane but I still find it hard to even look at it or touch it because it reminds me of that day watching her fade in my arms, and that really hurts. I haven't gotten it made into anything yet but I will one day.
> Everybody grieves differently though, and apparently my grief takes a lot longer than some.


It took me a long time to be able to think of him without crying, and I have a little bit of his mane that I still can't look at, but yes, grief is different for everyone.

My point is, it's normal to feel crushed and absolutely devastated, and the best thing you can do is have a real good cry and let it out. Holding the sadness inside and controlling your tears will prolong your grief and that is how grief turns into depression. If you can let it out, cry on someone's shoulder, think about him, talk about him, feel that pain and let it swallow you for a while, you will come out the other side. People say life goes on, be strong, etc blah blah blah, but I've found if you give yourself a good two or three weeks, or even a month, to really just feel it and let it out, you'll be able to let go in time. If you hold it inside yourself and don't let yourself feel, you can never really let go.

It was so hard for me to use Latte's halter after I lost him, and it took me a good year and a half to even be able to bring myself to look at it [and I bawled my eyes out!], but using it again, on Monty, was what in the end allowed me to let go. I still miss him but letting Latte go went a long way to healing the hole in my heart where he used to be.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is especially heartbreaking because of the struggles you have endured in trying to get him better. He was very blessed to have you. You did everything you could to help him get better when there was hope and were kind enough to let him go when there wasn't any. You did everything right. 

Unless you are lucky enough to have a circle of friends that love animals as you do, then it can be really hard to express your grief to those around you. Feel free to come here and talk about things as you need to. We can relate to and understand the grief that comes with losing a beloved pet.

Hugs to you.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been following Robbie's progress and waiting for the time when he was out of his bandages and galloping soundly. He is now, up in the pasture of clouds, with the rest of the beloved herd. I am sorry he left you so soon, condolences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I realize this hasn't been updated for awhile, but I hope that you've been able to move closer to some sort of an acceptance. As many have said, it's a long and hard road, one that I still go down at times, but the one thing that has gotten me this far is reminding myself that she would want me to be happy with my life and that she knew I loved her to the end. It took me almost two months to even realize that she was actually gone, but I still haven't come to completely and totally accept it.

I know that I was filled with so many emotions for months, I still am, and there were times when I went from being fine to being an emotional wreck. I don't think you've posted the exact circumstances surrounding it, but having also lost a horse in a traumatic way, I can somewhat empathize. It only magnifies the pain you go through and I can only imagine how much you continue to hurt over Robbie, and that's understandable. There will always be the 'what ifs', I always have to remind myself that, at the time, I had no idea what was about to happen. You both shared a bond that some people can only wish for, from what I gathered in your posts. Robbie was one lucky horse, and I'm sure he's with you every step of the way.

I hope you didn't mind me bringing this back up, but I just wanted to let you know that there are still people thinking about you.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful post Jore. 

blush has asked me to post her story for her. I am just waiting for her to revise a bit of it, but I will share the whole thing when I have it. I will tell you right now though. It is down right awful and could have been very easily avoided.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I can only imagine how awful, I know that Indie's death was unbelievably traumatizing for me... one of those moments that goes by in slow motion. But to have it happen to a horse you have such a bond with is a heart-wrenching, horrible experience that I couldn't wish upon anyone. And to have read how much dedication and love Blush showed Robbie, it's heartbreaking. Every horse deserves to have someone love them that much, and Blush, in my eyes, was all that and more. I'm sure Indie and Robbie are up there causing a ruckus.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I had missed this before. Blush I am so very sorry. While I don't know your circumstances I understand what it is like to fight for a horse for months, only to lose them. 

April last year my old man Kody severed his lateral extensor on his right hind. 3 months in to healing, he was pasture sound and happy. Until he succumbed to colic.

And in November my heart horse put himself through a fence and completely shredded his left hind leg. A month in to the healing process, I was bringing him in for dinner when he got caught up on the gate. I tried to help him, but eventually he brought the gate down on top of his right hind leg. It broke right in front of me. 

I'm not posting this for sympathy. I'm posting so you know that you are not alone. There are many of us who have felt the indescribable pain that you are feeling. We don't all feel it the same, but we do feel it. 

It's been 3 months since I said goodbye to Rex and his halter still hangs under his name in the shed. I avoid looking at it whenever I am in there as the dust collecting on it from lack of use rips my heart out every time. 

So much love being sent your way and please if you need to talk we are all hear to listen.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I want to cry. I read the post about him healing and thought he was going to be fine. I am so sorry. (((hugs)))


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Tarpan on here makes something very similar to the one you posted, Blush. The one without engraving. It only took about a week including shipping to get the bracelets back. I'm sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum does as well.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay so here is Robbie's story. Blush has asked me to post it. *WARNING GRAPHIC PICTURES* and a heart breaking story that will leave you angry and sad.



> Sooo way back on Sept 10 2012, I got a call from my trainer saying Robbie's right front knee and back right fetlock are covered in blood. Called the vet out cause it looked like both injuries needed stitches. She came out, cleaned and stitched his knee. We were originally worried about his knee as it looked worse but his fetlock was the worse injury - the cut was deep and nicked the extensor tendon. He was bandaged up and given stall rest until further notice. This was the "original injury". He was not lame, sore but walking fine, and was given a 100% of full recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Blush, I'm so stunned by this. I can't believe this was all caused by culverts left exposed in his pasture. Thank you for sharing his story; it must have been very difficult.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't believe it...I am tearing up over here and I didn't even know robbie. I am so so sorry blush. This is horrible and horrific and complete insanity. I hope you get through this(((hugs))).


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

That is the saddest thing, I have tears in my eyes! I am so sorry that this happened. It is clear that Robbie was very loved. Good luck in your pursuit...I have no idea how court works in Canada, for us it's a civil suit and probably a large one. I imagine you will need legal assistance. MAKE SURE YOU DOCUMENT EVERYTHING AND HAVE PICTURES OF THAT CULVERT.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> That is the saddest thing, I have tears in my eyes! I am so sorry that this happened. It is clear that Robbie was very loved. Good luck in your pursuit...I have no idea how court works in Canada, for us it's a civil suit and probably a large one. I imagine you will need legal assistance. MAKE SURE YOU DOCUMENT EVERYTHING AND HAVE PICTURES OF THAT CULVERT.


Blush has pictures, vet reports and records of all communication. She also even took the piece of the culvert Robbie cut himself on that has his hair and blood.

She also has statements from people who have boarded at this barn, including myself(I used to board there a few years ago)

There are many many many many more horror stories of this barn. Which is supposed to be one of the nicer barns in the area, go figure.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your and Robbie's story. Again, I am very sorry for your loss. I hope these people are held accountable for everything and can hurt no horses in the future.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your story and I hope you make these guys take the responsibility that they should. I do hope you will keep us updated on how the court proceedings are going. BIG HUGS!!!!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your AMAZING, continued support. <3 I have never been in such a dark place in my entire life - and everybody's support, advice and understanding have really helped me through. So thank you so, so much. This has been the first time in over a month that I have been able to open this thread. And I'm so sorry because I wish I could have responded to all of your posts sooner.  

I appreciate all of the posts about the horse hair bracelets! Every single post/website had beautiful pieces and now I'm going to have a tough time deciding which one(s) I want haha. I was hoping to get 3 but after finally sorting through his tail hair, I'll be lucky if I can get 1. The vet basically just cut the bottom of the tail off - instead of from underneath like I'm supposed to - so I guess I'll have to work with what I got.  

And I will FOR SURE keep everybody up to date on the legal stuff. At the start of all this, I was "supposed" to keep it all hush hush but since I am not using names/places, I can talk about it all I want to. And believe me, I'm furious and want everybody to know what monsters these people are. So any questions anybody has ... I'm happy to answer.  
I have every piece of evidence/pictures/documents that I could possibly have but the legal processes take SOOOO long that I hope none of it degrades.  

And I'd also like to give a biggg thank you to NBEventer for posting what I could not. This girl has been amazing to me and I have some mad love for her. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Lots of love your way blush <3 This has been pure hell for you and you know I am here to help you any way I can even while being on the other side of the country.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

No one deserves to go through what you did. We are all here for you. I am so glad to see you post here. Its a huge step and you go girl for taking it!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for sharing your story.

i wish you well in your court battle. robbie deserves justice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sewsmarty (Jul 17, 2010)

*I am so sorry for your loss..lost mine as well..*

I don't know if this will help you but I hope so.

2 years ago, actually April 13 I was bucked off my horse and broke my wrist. I had bought my horse from my trainer and he was an awesome horse..I believe that I accidentally spurred him and he went into a mild buck but I could not stay on.....I could even sit on him while he was laying in the pasture and he loved it....well, I own my own business so I was basically out of work with no pay for 8 weeks..I was boarding him at the time...I had to sell him and did within a week. I sold him to a woman who had purchased all of her horses from the same trainer who sold him to me.....I knew she would buy him in a heartbeat as we had been on trail rides together And she loved him....

Ok...so I never did hear back from her much.....in August 5 months later, a good friend of mine who also bought her horse from the same trainer calls me to tell me that my horse, the one I sold was put down .......the woman I sold him to had gone out of town..while she was gone she had the trainer keep the horse to do training, he had hooked the horse to a horse walker and left to go feed the woman's other horses at her home...supposedly he was only gone an hour.....during that time the horse had tried to scratch his head with his back leg and when he did he hooked it on the chain that was attached to his halter that was attached to the walker....he then fell on the ground and was basically hanging with his foot still caught...long story short he was still alive...after several weeks the back leg that had been caught on the chain had lost circulation so bad that his hoof basically was dieing....I was pretty upset not only for this happening but that neither the trainer who had originally sold him to me..or the lady I sold him to did not call me to tell me or to let me tell him goodbye...I had only sold him 5 months ago....I guess though that I am very lucky that I did not go through what the owner went through....I am sooooo sorry for your loss and can kind of understand a little but could not imagine actually going through it all...everything does happen for a reason...in this case I hope the trainer treats customers horses better and realizes they are loved animals.....in your case it may be for you to be the one to stop these people from killing another horse.....I hope each day does get better for you somehow and you win win your case......I will keep you in my prayers....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoping you're able to find yourself in the horse world after the loss of your guy. Hopefully you've been able to heal some from the loss and I hope we see you around again with hopefully a new horse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hugs. I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Hoping you're able to find yourself in the horse world after the loss of your guy. Hopefully you've been able to heal some from the loss and I hope we see you around again with hopefully a new horse.


This is exactly what I was coming to say.

It was so difficult for me to step foot on barn soil for a really long time after Indie died, and even when I finally did, I often cried on the way there and back. I still have trouble going to the barn sometimes, as I just find zero enjoyment in being there. I try to force myself though, since I know I want to own another horse again some day.

With that being said, I hope you've been able to get back in the saddle and begin the search for another horse, and I look very forward to hearing about it. I hope you've been doing alright these past few months.


----------

